# XLS Dateien erstellen ohne EXCEL selbst



## Slartibartfast (4. Juli 2003)

Hi! Habe ein Problem:

Grundproblem: Ich lese aus einer Datenbank unterschiedlich Werte aus, die dynamisch zusammengestellt sind. Soll heissen: Die Recordsets schauen immer unterschiedlich aus!

Bisher habe ich das Ergebnis in ein RTF verwandelt und dann per Mail versendet.  

DOCH: Immer mehr Empfaenger haben angefragt, ob sie die tabellenfoermige Auswertung nicht als .XLS-Datei haben koennten.
Dann waeren sie imstande, selbst die Gruppierungen und Sortierungen vorzunehmen, die sie gerade benoetigen. 

Jetzt aber zum interessanten Teil: Das ganze soll als Batchjob auf einem Server rennen, auf dem *das Office nicht installiert* werden soll! 

Ich suche also eine Moeglickeit (vielleicht gibts ja eine fertige Klasse von Microsoft), um .XLS-Dateien erstellen zu koennen, ohne das Excel selbst installiert zu haben, wobei aber die Datums-, Zahlen-, und Waehrungs*formatierungen* Gueltigkeit haben sollen!  

Also kein CSV mit beiliegendem Import-Makro bitte!  

MfG, Slartibartfast


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Juli 2003)

Es gibt eine Objektbibliothek mit den OLE-Schnittstellen zu Excel. Aber ob die ohne weiteres mitgeliefert werden darf, ist eine andere Sache. Da müsstest Du mal bei Microsoft nachfragen.
Mit der Objektbibliothek von Word gibt es da AFAIK einige Lizenzprobleme.


----------



## Slartibartfast (4. Juli 2003)

Wie heisst diese Bibliothek? Weisst Du, wo ich die finden kann?

Das mit dem Mitliefern ist ja eigentlich kein Problem. Ich brauche es fuer mich persoenlich, die DB liegt bei mir, ich erstelle die XLS bei mir und versende sie auch selbst!  ;-)


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Juli 2003)

weiss ich leider nicht genau, sorry. aber setz in dem projekt einfach mal einen verweis auf die "Microsoft Excel x.0 Object Library".
die müsste afaik im excel-verzeichnis liegen und auch mit eingebunden werden, wenn du das setup erstellst.

aber wie gesagt: ich weiss nicht, ob man einfach so bestandteile des office-pakets weitergeben darf.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (4. Juli 2003)

Hast du auf dem Server irgendeine Programmiersprache zur Verfügung? ASP.Net oder PHP? Damit könnte man sowas auch machen... 

bye


----------



## Slartibartfast (4. Juli 2003)

ASP.NET koennte gehen. Cooler waers natuerlich ohne...
Wie koennte sowas ausschauen? Hat jemand einen Link auf ein Sample?

PS: Die Antwort kann ich mir voraussichtlich erst am Montag wieder anschauen! Von wegen kein INet am WE...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (4. Juli 2003)

Eventuell hier -> 

http://www.developer-training.de/news.aspx?artnr=441
http://www.developer-training.de/news.aspx?artnr=355

--> mit Excel am Server http://www.dotnetheute.com/artikel/20010305.htm

wobei mir das fast etwas zu einfach erscheint 


ciao


----------

